# Dacron patch angioplasty



## vkratzer (Nov 3, 2008)

Operation performed:

Arteriogram aortofemoral with runoff
Left external iliac angioplasty with a 6x20 balloon
Right common femoral, superficial femoral endarterectomy with the superfical femoral artery done with the mole rings
Dacron patch angioplasty of the right common femoral, superficial femoral arteries
Right superfical femoral, popliteal angioplasty and stent with 6x40 ballon
Completion arteriography.

Not sure how to bill the Dacron patch angioplasty.  Would this be considered a repair of the artery following the endarterectomy?  Here is a portion of the OP report regarding the dacron patch angioplasty.

I then turned my attention to the common femoral artery.  Extended the arteriotomy onto the common femoral artery. I performed the endarterectomy.  I did us a Fogarty ballon catheter in the external iliac artery and then proceeded to pull the plaque out up almost to the level of the stent.  The loose debris was removed and then the Dacron patch was sewn onto the common femoral artery.  This was sewn in place with #5-0 Prolene.  Just prior to completion of the Dacron patch, I flushed it proximally and distally.  Compelted the Dacron patch angioplasty, established flow first throughout the profunda femoral artery then the superficial femoral artery.

I would appreciate an opinion on coding the Dacron patch angioplasty.  Thank you.


----------



## cromine (Nov 3, 2008)

I would say that the Dacron patch angioplasty is included in the endarterectomy.  Code 35302 is thromboendartectomy, including patch graft: superficial femoral artery.  Can't bill separately for it.


----------



## vkratzer (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you for your help.


----------

